# What Do You Want To See in the Canon EOS 5D Mark IV?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 23, 2015)

```
The replacement for the Canon EOS 5D Mark III is going to have some very big shoes to fill and cannot be an incremental improvement of the affordable workhorse of the Canon lineup. The EOS 5D Mark IV has to be a revolutionary upgrade in performance, or people may start looking elsewhere for a camera body solution. I do believe the entire market is waiting to see what Canon does with the EOS 5D Mark IV.</p>
<p><a href="https://fstoppers.com/profile/alexcooke" target="_blank">Alex Cooke</a> at Fstoppers has run down his list of features he’d like to see in the Canon EOS 5D Mark IV, some of them are no-brainers and should be in any camera costing thousands of dollars. Below is the a list of the ones I agree on and would like to see in the next EOS 5D. You can <a href="https://fstoppers.com/originals/5d-mark-iv-may-well-make-or-break-canon-86462" target="_blank">read his full list here</a>.</p>
<ul>
<li>
<blockquote><p><strong>Sync Speed

</strong>Did you know the original 1D had a sync speed of 1/500 s? (<em>*cr note, this was because the original EOS-1D was CCD. thanks neuro</em>) I know a lot of strobists who shoot with the 5D Mark III and are continually frustrated by its sync speed of 1/200 s. Sure, there’s high-speed sync, but right now, in the eyes of many pros, Canon is in a position of needing to reestablish itself as an innovator. An ultra-fast sync speed would be a great distinguishing feature.</p></blockquote>
</li>
<li>
<blockquote><p><strong>Long Exposures

</strong>The fact that in 2015, I can’t input an arbitrary exposure time without resorting to bulb mode and a trigger is a little bewildering and frankly, makes me think it’s a way to push me toward buying accessories. This should be a no-brainer.</p></blockquote>
</li>
<li>
<blockquote><p><strong>Lighted AF Points

</strong>The 5D Mark III has a stellar AF system that performs admirably in low light. There’s only one problem: I can’t see my AF points in low light. For some reason, when shooting in Servo mode, the black AF points do not illuminate, meaning in a dark reception hall, I have to try to follow dimly lit subjects with, you guessed it, a black AF point. The best AF system in the world doesn’t mean much to me if I don’t know what I’m focusing on.</p></blockquote>
</li>
<li>
<blockquote><p><strong>Spot Metering Linked to AF Point

</strong>This is a feature I highly suspect Canon left out of the 5D Mark III to distinguish it from the 1D X, but I really think this is a mistake. Top level cameras should be distinguished not only by their build, but by state of the art and innovative features exclusive to that echelon by virtue of their newness and novelty. Purposely excluding a highly useful and sensible feature that even a camera released in 1998possessed from your second best camera seems to be a bit of a snub to working professionals.</p></blockquote>
</li>
<li>
<blockquote><p><strong>Dynamic Range and File Latitude

</strong>This is a big one. With Sony and Nikon’s cameras consistently possessing around 14 stops of dynamic range, the 11.7 stops of the 5D Mark III are starting to feel a bit antiquated. Coupled with its poor shadow recovery, I frequently feel a bit restricted when shooting scenes with a large dynamic range.</p></blockquote>
</li>
</ul>
<p>From what people tell me, the most important upgrades they want to see is in regards to image quality and especially dynamic range. Canon is bringing 15 stops of dynamic range to the Cinema EOS line, and photographers definitely want to see that brought to the EOS stills line. High ISO performance improvements are also high on most photographers lists of wants.</p>
<p>I still don’t believe we’re going to see 4K brought to the EOS 5D line, but what sort of videography improvements do people want to see from the EOS 5D Mark IV?</p>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 23, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> Did you know the original 1D had a sync speed of 1/500 s?



Did you know the original 1D had a CCD sensor, and that sync speeds dropped with the switch to CMOS due to differences in the electronic readout process?


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 23, 2015)

Dual Pixel Af sensor, 4K @30 fps, 28-32 MP sensor with good DR. and 7Fps with built in Rt master transmitter.


----------



## rfdesigner (Sep 23, 2015)

To make the canon stand out I think they also need

full speed card writing (~250Mbit/sec) allowing continuous shooting in RAW (unless they manage to get the camera to shoot more than about 10fps)

raw video recording.

I think not including at least JPEG 4k will be a mistake. (250Mbit should allow something close to RAW 4k at 25fps)

Built in wireless (radio + IR) flash control and trigger.

ETTR metering.


----------



## Machaon (Sep 23, 2015)

Wow, the 5D IV rumour mill must be running pretty dry if we're reading "wish list" stories.


----------



## Hector1970 (Sep 23, 2015)

I'd agree with the 5 items highlighted.
Flash sync of 1/200 is too slow.
The long exposures comment I completely agree with. Why am I limited to pre-set conditions.
Lighted AF points - this was surely an oversight/mistake in design of the 5D Mark III.
Spot metering linked to AF point. It's silly this wasn't implemented.
Dynamic Range and File Latitude - as has been pointed out forcefully on this website - you'd be stupid to want this :
These would be my main bug bears with an otherwise very good camera.
I'd like focus confirmation to be more obvious (ie focus point flashing).
It would be great if there was better ISO performance.
I'm not interested in 4K. I'm no Spielberg so my films would still suck in 4K.
I'd like however super slow motion eg: 960 FPS.
If they could do something about rolling shutter / jello effect that would be good too.
If in camera sensor cleaning could somehow get rid of hard to reach spots that would be great. A mini windscreen wiper or something.
A coating on the outside of the camera that doesn't wear away would be good.


----------



## pwp (Sep 23, 2015)

My biggest single slowdown using the otherwise fantastic 5dIII is the lack of illuminated AF points. It drives me nuts, irritates clients who must wait as I scramble to see the AF point, and costs me shots. The hard to see AF points are the biggest single roadblock in the creative process for the way I work with the 5dIII. 

DR boost, ISO performance boost and so on will all be welcome. Please, keep the megapixels under 24-28 mpx.

Whatever the feature set of the 5dIV is, I'll no doubt buy one.

-pw


----------



## jchung (Sep 23, 2015)

Since I have a 5D Mk II... here is my very short list -

1. Better AF
2. Better high ISO performance
3. 14 stop dynamic range at low ISO
4. ISO invariant sensor

Thats about it. I'm fine with everything else.


----------



## PhotoGlow (Sep 23, 2015)

All of that plus wifi. It's not good that I can't get a few pics of uploaded during an event I'm covering. It's often requested and daft that prosumor cameras can do this. If it's not built into the body, at least build it into the battery grip that I take to all events & weddings etc. Connectivity is important. 

Really don't care about video additions. As long as the dynamic range is hugely improved & we get a few more usable stops of high ISO I'll be happy. ;D


----------



## xps (Sep 23, 2015)

Machaon said:


> Wow, the 5D IV rumour mill must be running pretty dry if we're reading "wish list" stories.


I guess, in a few days, some hundred postings are in this thread, as this Camera is expected hard.

For me personylly, more DR and an high IQ at high Isos should be added. The AF field-problem solved and the AF-flied made bigger, and added an AF-point related spot-metering too. A bigger buffer for continuous shooting would be great too. 

Then I would buy it immediatly


----------



## BeenThere (Sep 23, 2015)

cR's list with say 24 MPix would do it for me.


----------



## vscd (Sep 23, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know the original 1D had a sync speed of 1/500 s?
> ...



And did you further know that the Original 1D was only APS-H which makes it a lot simpler to get down to 1/500 on 16mm high sensors...


----------



## schmidtfilme (Sep 23, 2015)

I want an EVF. If it has one I buy it.


----------



## Jesse (Sep 23, 2015)

If they don't have 4k they're gonna lose out on an entire market that they created!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I also find it insane how many people I see now walking around with Sigma Art lenses. Canon really needs to make a move.


----------



## time123 (Sep 23, 2015)

- integrated ST-E3-RT
- GPS!
- wifi - take it or leave it, I've found the Canon wi-fi shooting apps to be pretty slow and laggy but it is better than nothing at times
- EVF would be awesome if they could make it sharp enough and/or switchable with the mirror view
- touchscreen is quick for picking focus / zoom points and zooming in and out with a pinch
- lots of information in the viewfinder like the 7D Mark II
- wider range of autofocus points across the viewfinder like the 7D Mark II
- articulating screen can make really low shots / weird angle shots considerably easier to get
- if it costs more to integrate I'm not interested in 4K, if I was I'd purchase a video camera instead of a stills camera
- super wish: an in-body image stabilization system, even if it only brought an additional stop or two (bonus points for adding a stop or two in addition to already IS enabled lenses). Admittedly I haven't done any research to how it compares to in-lens IS systems but having some IS on all lenses would be useful to me.
- and of course all of the things the article wishlist already had


----------



## Ulric Wolf (Sep 23, 2015)

Chaitanya said:


> Dual Pixel Af sensor, 4K @30 fps, 28-32 MP sensor with good DR. and 7Fps with built in Rt master transmitter.



The same for me there - 4K is a MUST - think forward - 5D4 will be there for 4 years - maybe it is enough to have FullHD for now, but after few years it will be a must to work in 4k to be competitive in video market. It's not an option for me just to delay switching from Canon to Sony - I am doing it now or (at least I hope) never. I'm not buying 5D4 just with Full HD having in mind that I still need to switch to Sony or other manufacturer 2 years later. It's not an option. 5D4 must have at least 4K clean HDMI out.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 23, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> Long Exposures
> 
> The fact that in 2015, I can’t input an arbitrary exposure time without resorting to bulb mode and a trigger is a little bewildering and frankly, makes me think it’s a way to push me toward buying accessories. This should be a no-brainer.



I imagine there is something functional behind the limit. Metering, perhaps. It would be nice to just rotate the dial ad nauseum or even input a shutter time via touch screen, but it wouldn't make my top-5.


----------



## krautland (Sep 23, 2015)

I don't quite see the issue with the sync speed anymore now that solutions like i.e. the Profoto B1 and B2 are around. 1/8000th is possible with those and if you need it for i.e. your wedding they are easy to rent if you don't want to purchase them. What I wonder is why on earth the author didn't mention the fps? Am I the only one who wants the 1DX frame rate in a 5D body? 

4K video on the other hand is something I feel Canon should add stanta pede. It can't be that a GoPro Black can do 4k or even just 1080p at 120fps and a 5D can't. For all I care they could put into the next 1D and I'd be satisfied, just give it to me. The lenses on a Canon enable me to blow GoPro footage out of the water, the current chip does not. 

The other thing I desire is Wifi-enabled remote shooting/file reviewing using iOS devices. again, look to GoPro and their iOS app. An iPad screen would be a delight to use when shooting and would enable me to leave the tethering cable and the mac at home on many days. 

Finally: ditch the slow SD card slot. the 1DX does this right with two fast CF slots. I'm okay with the second slot being an SD slot if it's as fast as the CF slot. 

(disclosure: I love the 1DX but I currently shoot a lot in a country that is very unfriendly to professional photographers. I need to travel with two bodies, currently two 5d MKIII, bodies the size of the 1DX means even more attention.)


----------



## alliumnsk (Sep 23, 2015)

Why so many people want faster X-sync? Just pick up a leaf shutter camera if you need it


----------



## Jesse (Sep 23, 2015)

More megapixels, DR, DR, DR, DR, 4k


----------



## aclectasis (Sep 23, 2015)

Did you know the original 1D also had 1/16000 of a second max shutter speed? Groovy stuff. Things that really push the boundaries could really allow the 5dIV to be ahead of the game for some people.

I think it's too little, too late now. Sony already have the mirrorless market growing and make more of their money from it, it's "the future" and they're fully invested in in.

I've already moved to sony, but kept my Canon lenses. The bodies just no longer cut it. Bye Canon.


----------



## can0nfan2379 (Sep 23, 2015)

To the above list I will add user replaceable focus screens and a more accurate focus confirmation indicator in MF (eg. Less "wiggle room" for the focus confirmation light to remain lit)


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 23, 2015)

alliumnsk said:


> Why so many people want faster X-sync? Just pick up a leaf shutter camera if you need it



Sure. Just build up a different camera system for each desired feature. 

Why do people want 4k? Just pick up a RED if you need it.
Why do people want high framerate? Just pick up a Phantom if you need it.
Why do people want TS-E lenses? Just pick up a view camera if you need it.
Why do people want higher resolution? Just pick up a Better Light if you need it.


----------



## erjlphoto (Sep 23, 2015)

Built in GPS is a must for wildlife photogs, even my 6D has it!


----------



## ksgal (Sep 23, 2015)

alliumnsk said:


> Why so many people want faster X-sync? Just pick up a leaf shutter camera if you need it



Because I like shooting with my 70-200 2.8 and at the 200mm end, at 2.8 and it gets much better for sharpness when I can balance the ambient and flash at a turn of the shutter dial up to higher than 1/160 (my sync on the 5DII on a good day, usually 1/125) A faster shutter sync would be a total game changer for those of us who like to use flash in our outdoor pics. Would totally set the camera apart from every other pro full frame body. 

I wish I had unlimited funds, but I dont' see any profoto's in my future, either.


----------



## SBP_photo (Sep 23, 2015)

and what about some *focus peaking*?

I used the Sony RX1R about a month ago and I fell in love focus peaking. You can even auto 10x-zoom when focus peeking to dial it in. I have several Rokinon lenses right now and it be great to have this feature. 

I agree with many of the others. With a four year life cycle *Canon would be nuts not to include 4k*. The freaking iPhone shoots 4k. The 5Ds has established itself as the studio camera, this mkIV needs to compete with A7Rii

One last thing. How about a really *advanced built-in intervalometer*. Something for advanced time-lapse shooting. It's an easy software addition and would be a nice "extra" feature.


----------



## alliumnsk (Sep 23, 2015)

aclectasis said:


> Did you know the original 1D also had 1/16000 of a second max shutter speed?


Who needs that gimmick? With such shutterspeeds, the slit becomes so thin so diffraction starts to be noticeable.
And still you can't shoot sunspots


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 23, 2015)

alliumnsk said:


> aclectasis said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know the original 1D also had 1/16000 of a second max shutter speed?
> ...



Actually, I've bounced of the 5DIII's max 1/8000th sec shutter speed a few times. It often occurs when using fast primes like an 85mm f1.2L in bright sunlight.


----------



## MaxDiesel (Sep 23, 2015)

The next body needs, without repeating others;

Automatic in body AMFA adjustments.
Eye focus (at minimum eye tracking of subject at maximum moving of focus points with my eye.
Some sort of hybrid optical viewfinder with electronic overlay or an add on external fully tiltable evf.
In Body stabilization. (Which I highly doubt will ever happen)
CLog and colour profiles to match cinema line.
Focus points that fill at least 80% of the viewing area. None of this restrictive diamond shape.
Loose the joystick for moving focus points and add some sort of trackpad like on PS4 controllers.
While not necessary I'd like to see wifi to send certain images quickly to my tablet for the model or social media.
External uncompressed 10bit 422 via hdmi but preferably sdi.
Global shutter this way no more high speed sync needed and great for video
APSC crop mode.


----------



## eyeland (Sep 23, 2015)

1/500 Sync speed
EC in M mode
spot-meter linked to AF
Better video (better video codec, higher data rate and 1080/60 - 720/120)
Better SD speeds or 2xCF

There are many other things that I would love to see, but the above list would be enough for me to justify the upgrade.


----------



## rs (Sep 23, 2015)

schmidtfilme said:


> I want an EVF. If it has one I buy it.



I presume you mean a hybrid EVF/OVF?

A move across the board to pure EVF's by Canon would gift Nikon the top DSLR manufacturers position ahead of pretty much only Pentax and Sigma.


----------



## roxics (Sep 23, 2015)

Definitely 4K. Actual DCI 4K and UHD at a high bitrate with at least 13 stops dynamic range in video mode and CLog.
CFast 2.0 card slot would be nce. If the 5D gets it the price of these cards will surely drop quicker with so many cameras out there using them. Plus the Magic Lantern guys would probably appreciate(and need) the faster write speeds if they hack the camera to shoot 4K raw. 
Would love to see a flip out screen like on the 70D, but I know this will never happen on the 5D series.


----------



## Ladislav (Sep 23, 2015)

If Canon want's to continue their business with DSLR for video they should release 5Dc with all that fancy stuff you guys are asking for - and fancy price tag. There should be an option to have a pro-level body without paying for advanced video features many photographers are never going to use.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 23, 2015)

what would I like to see in the 5D II successor?
- no mirror
- no prism
- no mechanical shutter
- no top display
- no bigger or heavier than Sony A7R II
+ Full HD EVF
+ Eye Control (ECF) AF v2.0
+ fully competitive sensor 
+ really fast (DP or other) AF system

and split in two different models: 
* one expensive € 5000+ with freking awesome 4k video and 
* a cheap "stills only" version for me at € 1999 with no video-out whatsoever, only what's needed for LiveView feed 

+ a good starting line-up of new, EF-X mirroless mount short-flangeback lenses - optically very good, as compact as possible, as reasonably priced as possible [basically FF equivalents to the EF-M lineup!] and make 'em "pure AF" = no focus ring, but perfectly weather-sealed and robust. If possible a non-mechanical aperture - meaning, no iris, but something like a variable size round LCD screen

thats about it. 8)


----------



## SwnSng (Sep 23, 2015)

28mp+ with Crop Modes
7-8 FPS
Improved AF
Better Shadow Recovery (DR)
ST Transmitter
4k
Intervalometer


----------



## Captain Marmotte (Sep 23, 2015)

I'd like to see more robust flash features. It's impossible to 2nd sync various flashes and strobes without accessories, or only Canon brand etc which are usually pricey. 

I was using some Elinchrom Ranger Q hybrids for some long exposure flash work. I ended up using a D800e to shoot with as it could 2nd sync the skyport. Whats more the Nikon will pretty much 2nd sync anything, its extremely versatile and required no extra accessories.


----------



## scyrene (Sep 23, 2015)

Jesse said:


> I also find it insane how many people I see now walking around with Sigma Art lenses. Canon really needs to make a move.



Are you saying Canon isn't releasing good lenses? Because they are.


----------



## Velo Steve (Sep 23, 2015)

Top 3 for me:

1) Remove or greatly reduce the low pass filter (think 5DS R without the huge pixel count)
2) Higher dynamic range
3) I'd hardly miss video if they dropped it entirely.

Okay, a few others, partly poached from other posts:
- In-body MFA adjustment (or at least make life easy for FoCal and others)
- Slightly higher shots per second
- Better focus tracking of a small object on a complex background (yes, it's hard)
- If there's GPS, it needs to get initial lock quickly. It's too much of a battery hog to leave on all day
- Waterproof to 100 meters. Oh, sorry - I know that's not reasonable.


----------



## scyrene (Sep 23, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> what would I like to see in the 5D II successor?
> - no mirror
> - no prism
> - no mechanical shutter
> ...



Aw, you forgot to use your favourite word 'mirrorslappers' 

What about us wildlife photographers (and sports, and others)? I sure ain't handholding a supertele on a tiny mirrorless body.


----------



## scyrene (Sep 23, 2015)

aclectasis said:


> Did you know the original 1D also had 1/16000 of a second max shutter speed? Groovy stuff. Things that really push the boundaries could really allow the 5dIV to be ahead of the game for some people.
> 
> I think it's too little, too late now. Sony already have the mirrorless market growing and make more of their money from it, it's "the future" and they're fully invested in in.
> 
> I've already moved to sony, but kept my Canon lenses. The bodies just no longer cut it. Bye Canon.



At the risk of sounding like Neuro, I think the sales figures speak to a different narrative. You switched brands, I'm glad you made the right decision for yourself. But that Sony mirrorless is the future, is supposition only at this point.


----------



## endiendo (Sep 23, 2015)

As an owner of a 5d III and some L lenses..

- no cinema features.. photographers don't care, and video guys can buy a canon xxC made for this purpose.
- 4k we don't care..

for pure photos:
- more dynamic range
- nor better iso
- more mpx? 30 ?
- faster card slots - or 2 compact flash slots instead of cf+sd
- light measurement in the selected focus points is definitely a very good idea
- small lighting in the focus points when dark.. good idea too.
- build'in wireless flash transmitter - I don't know why it isn't build'in for a camera of this price
- less heavy ?
- faster fps - 5, 6, 7 , or 8 image/seconds, available also in silent-mode..

- better autofocus accuracy with some "difficult" cases : for instance, combo of 100-400 + 1.4x converter

- more file possibilities : at the same time: high quality big raw + highly compressed resized 1600x1200 px jpg (for really fast preview/transfer)

- Auto Iso mode: set the minimum speed of our choice, not among the proposed values.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2015)

I cannot believe some of the comments I see like "we don't care about 4K, 5D is for photographers, video people can buy an EOS line" 

Seriously ? What about photo-videographer that do both and want ONE small body for this ? 
What about 5D mKii that revolutionized this aspect and was bought by tons of people for its video features ? 

You are just a couple of self oriented blind people. 
There are tons of people out there that want pro video features in a 5D body. 

If Canon does not implement 4K + their new Dual autofocus then it is a no go for me and I will have to move to A7R II.


----------



## gsealy (Sep 23, 2015)

Ulric Wolf said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > Dual Pixel Af sensor, 4K @30 fps, 28-32 MP sensor with good DR. and 7Fps with built in Rt master transmitter.
> ...



Yeah, I agree with this. I use the 5DIII now with external recording using the Atomos. I am hoping/expecting a 5DIV would have 4K with clean HDMI for external recording, and to make things even better, 10 bit. Otherwise it is not sensible for me, personally, to spend probably about $4K (or more) on it.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 23, 2015)

ksgal said:


> I wish I had unlimited funds, but I dont' see any profoto's in my future, either.



You can probably pick up 2 Profoto B2s for just about what the 5D4 will cost...


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Sep 23, 2015)

I hope Canon doesn't improve anything and only gives it 2 extra MP. 

That way we can give the people who spend their entire lives complaining about Canon, a few extra years to waste internet server space. Photography will continue to be impossible for them without those features. 

On top of that it would be nice if the camera could sense if the user intends to use the camera for video or stills. If the user wants to shoot stills, they will have to dive 30 layers deep into the menu every time they want to shoot a single exposure. Same thing if they want to shoot 4K video, but with the video function buried deep into the menu system. 

Actually, I change my mind. The 5D4 needs to be a compact mirrorless camera with 14.5 stops of low ISO DR. That would solve all of the problems regarding photography with Canon gear. While they are at it, give it lossy compression, non-14 bit files, tiny-ass buttons, a clown's array of adapters that may or may not work with both body and lens, overheat in video mode to keep our hands warm on cold days, 36 exposures per battery charge, single card slot, and just about anything that can be overcome with the mighty magic of low ISO DR.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 23, 2015)

MaxDiesel said:


> Loose the joystick for moving focus points and add some sort of trackpad like on PS4 controllers.



Please, no. That is what I miss the most when I switch between my 5D3 and my A7R2.


----------



## gsealy (Sep 23, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I cannot believe some of the comments I see like "we don't care about 4K, 5D is for photographers, video people can buy an EOS line"
> 
> Seriously ? What about photo-videographer that do both and want ONE small body for this ?
> What about 5D mKii that revolutionized this aspect and was bought by tons of people for its video features ?
> ...



I think one of the real attractive things about the 5DIII is that it is so versatile. I would think Canon would want to continue down that path. But who knows.

The A7RII and A7SII are cameras that I considered. But I understand that the original A7R overheated, thus limiting shooting time. That doesn't work for what I do, which sometimes involves hours of video capture. There are some other anomalies that reviewers have mentioned, so I have been leery about going that way.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 23, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> - no bigger or heavier than Sony A7R II



Good idea, that way they can sell a heck of a lot of extra batteries plus an adapter each if people want to use their canon glass. That's a blockbuster you've described. 




AvTvM said:


> and make 'em "pure AF" = *no focus ring*



Are you serious? What possible advantage could there be to removing manual focus as an option? 

In my short couple of months with a camera which satisfies many of your desires (Sony A7R2), I've used MF MORE than AF. Maybe Canon could build a flawless on-sensor AF system that doesn't fail in high-contrast or backlit scenarios and can focus at -6EV, but even then there are valid reasons for a focus ring (not even limited to videography).


----------



## Takingshots (Sep 23, 2015)

Here's the challenge !
Better in specifications than Sony AR7ii and Nikon 810 
Lower in price.
Same size as Canon 6D

What more can I ask but the above????   ;D


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 23, 2015)

Takingshots said:


> Here's the challenge !
> Better in specifications than Sony AR7ii and Nikon 810
> Lower in price.
> Same size as Canon 6D
> ...



no no no! 

Same size as Sony A7R II ... or smaller.
Same price as Canon 6D ... or lower! 
8) ;D


----------



## MaxDiesel (Sep 23, 2015)

3kramd5 said:


> MaxDiesel said:
> 
> 
> > Loose the joystick for moving focus points and add some sort of trackpad like on PS4 controllers.
> ...



You misunderstood, I have a need for an independent focus controller, I don't want it removed I want it evolved. I'm fet up of clicking around with the joystick to find my focus points. If it were and independent non pertruding surface/pad, like on a video game controller. Finding your focus point , scrolling through menus or photographs would be as simple as sliding your thumb around. 

That would be an nice evolution of the joystick.


----------



## andrewflo (Sep 23, 2015)

*Realistic expectations:*

Faster card readers
USB 3.0
Illuminated AF points
1/2 stop or better improved high ISO performance
WiFi + GPS
1080p60
If no 4K, at least sharper 1080p
Faster flash sync speed
Reduced rolling shutter
1-2 stops improved DR

*Not holding my breath, but would be great:*

4K video
1080p120
Integrated flash RT controller
1 stop or more improved high ISO
Touch screen
Articulating screen
Zebras/Focus peaking
Video clip limit exceeding 30 minutes


----------



## Silvertt7 (Sep 23, 2015)

This is do or die for Canon. MANY people are on the fence right now, waiting if they're going to stay with Canon or switch to another system. Other brands are innovating in major ways. An incremental upgrade is not going to cut it for Canon any longer. 

This is what I am looking for in the Mark IV:

-Must have respectable increase in dynamic range over Mark III.
-More AF points with more coverage on the screen (most likely won't happen in the IV)
-Spot metering on AF point (most likely won't happen)
-Improved low light (most likely will happen)
-Built in wifi
-Improved card/storage speeds

Basically, I am expecting Canon to fail with the IV. Fail not because it will be a horrible product but because it will most likely fall short of what the competition is offering.


----------



## kaihp (Sep 23, 2015)

rfdesigner said:


> full speed card writing (~250Mbit/sec) allowing continuous shooting in RAW (unless they manage to get the camera to shoot more than about 10fps)



Only 250Mbit/s ??? that would be about 1 RAW picture per second (~30Mbyte/sec).

250Mbyte/sec, now there you'd be talking


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 23, 2015)

Silvertt7 said:


> Basically, I am expecting Canon to fail with the IV. Fail not because it will be a horrible product but because it will most likely fall short of what the competition is offering.



So you mean it will fail at market? I kinda doubt it, but time will tell.

What do we expect the Mk IV is competing against, anyway? The D750?


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Sep 23, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> I still don’t believe we’re going to see 4K brought to the EOS 5D line, but what sort of videography improvements do people want to see from the EOS 5D Mark IV?



So… iPhones get 4k, GoPro gets 4k, Sony gets 4k, Panasonic gets 4k, TV's get 4k, Computers get 4k.. But the 5DMARK "4" isn't suppose to have 4K? Lets all hope Canon isn't stupid enough to leave that out..


----------



## midluk (Sep 23, 2015)

One of the features I'm missing in my 70D (and I think it should be in any camera) is a voice memo function to add information to images. So you press a button and you can use the internal microphone to record technical details like how you did the lighting or something regarding the image content.


----------



## Silvertt7 (Sep 23, 2015)

midluk said:


> One of the features I'm missing in my 70D (and I think it should be in any camera) is a voice memo function to add information to images. So you press a button and you can use the internal microphone to record technical details like how you did the lighting or something regarding the image content.



I think you have a better chance finding a $1,000 bill on the way home today than Canon putting in that feature in the IV ;D


----------



## Silvertt7 (Sep 23, 2015)

3kramd5 said:


> Silvertt7 said:
> 
> 
> > Basically, I am expecting Canon to fail with the IV. Fail not because it will be a horrible product but because it will most likely fall short of what the competition is offering.
> ...



No it will not fail at market. Canon can put in the bare minimum in "upgrades" and it will probably still sell very well. The damage will be in what we call "goodwill" in accounting. It's basically reputation and branding. If Canon fails to deliver what the pro enthusiasts have asked for the damage will appear later, not immediately. People will switch systems and demand will slide in future offerings.


----------



## SPL (Sep 23, 2015)

Ladislav said:


> If Canon want's to continue their business with DSLR for video they should release 5Dc with all that fancy stuff you guys are asking for - and fancy price tag. There should be an option to have a pro-level body without paying for advanced video features many photographers are never going to use.


+1


----------



## midluk (Sep 23, 2015)

Silvertt7 said:


> midluk said:
> 
> 
> > One of the features I'm missing in my 70D (and I think it should be in any camera) is a voice memo function to add information to images. So you press a button and you can use the internal microphone to record technical details like how you did the lighting or something regarding the image content.
> ...


Don't think so. When I'm in Germany and not planning to leave my home again today the feature is more likely 
But this thread has the topic "What Do You Want To See?" and it's not about what I think will be in the camera.


----------



## max (Sep 23, 2015)

wow, I did not know the spot metering on selected AF point... that is awesome!
And sync speed would be nice.
Larger viewfinder... my das olumpus OM2 had a HUGE viewfinder.
integrated flash triggering.
wifi.
a MRaw file around 15MP... I don't want to use 22 and 10 is too little.


----------



## scyrene (Sep 23, 2015)

Silvertt7 said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > Silvertt7 said:
> ...



What is a 'pro enthusiast'? I thought they were considered separate categories?


----------



## Silvertt7 (Sep 23, 2015)

scyrene said:


> Silvertt7 said:
> 
> 
> > 3kramd5 said:
> ...



What I should have said was pro and prosumers, the target of the 5D.


----------



## Phil Lowe (Sep 23, 2015)

I know it will probably get 24-28MP, but I wouldn't mind if it stayed at 20-22MP and these two things happened: DR and high-ISO quality were boosted. I'm talking 1DX low-light performance here. 

8-10 fps burst rate.

Dual-pixel AF with full-time AF in video mode.

Built-in intervalometer, like the 7D MkII. 

Don't care about 4K at this point, but HD frame rate to 240fps would be awesome.

And bring the price point down to current MkIII street prices ($2499.) 

I would rather see a MkIV built for low-light/event, wildlife, and sports performance than something that sacrifices these for a modest increase (24-28) in megapixels. 20MP would be the sweet spot for me. And yes, in keeping with all the other requests in this regard, illuminated focus points. If people want resolution, Canon offers the 5DS/R. Time us event, sports, and wildlife shooters got some full-frame low-light love.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 23, 2015)

> What Do You Want To See in the Canon EOS 5D Mark IV?


A product released! 

That's what I want. Then we can talk about performance and not about a genie in the bottle :

I don't remember the last time I wrote a wishlist but I must have been a really small child


----------



## davidcl0nel (Sep 23, 2015)

- Builtin Radio-FlashTrigger and Radio-RemoteController (not this IR crap), I am tired of adding this by additional (Yongnuo...) items, I have to carry and set up if I need it.
- Official support for changeable Focusscreens as 5D2
- Full LCD (RGB) in optical viewfinder (hybrid overlay with much more information than only lines). The xxx sensor items for exposure measurement should also measure the color (so little bayermatrix), and you can get a small histogramm of the live picture. It is not as precise as a live histogram (like MagicLantern does on LiveView), sure... but would be a help, to know for example, that the color red will be overexposed If I shot the flower with these settings.
- Fast SDcard to really use it as mass storage (256GB sd card or so on). With current 20MB/sek maximum speed on the sd slot it would take forever to save data on the big card. And before somebody asks: I use a fast 1000x CF card for MagicLantern RAW Video, and had moved the tons of GB afterwards from CF to SD with the MagicLantern Filemanager.... this was slow as hell (4GB/20MB/s=... meeeh)
- Some features from MagicLantern builtin... setup Bulb timer (I select 3minutes, and the camera does it... I don't need some external crap for this...), FocusPeaking, and so on.
- No more megapixel, no more DR needed, thanks...


----------



## robdubbleu (Sep 23, 2015)

- Better low ISO DR
- Lower noise at High ISOs
- 7ish FPS
- Faster SD slot
- "knub" from the 7D mkII to switch AF modes
- Slight bump in MP to help offset the loss of reach when I switch from my 7D mkI


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 23, 2015)

For me it needs to have:

1. the Exmor-like low ISO DR

2. A7R II quality oversampled 4k video and not processed to be all mushy and waxy and DNR'ed, with some basic usability features like mini zoomed 100% view box to aid focusing, focusing peaking, zebras; wouldn't hurt if they made it 10bit 4k and RAW HD enabled to one-up the Sony a little (who will probably be moving forward and close to an ATR III by the time this 5D4 ever manages to arrive)

3. i'd like 42MP at 6fps (and it should, if the MP count is on the above 25MP side of things, offer a RAW crop mode, not some useless JPG crop mode like on the 5Ds that does nothing to help fps or buffer performance or card or HD storage space) but with the 5Ds release I have a feeling they will hold back to 24MP in which case I'd hope it would do 8fps so I get some more sports action out of it to make up for the lesser reach for wildlife/sports and lesser detail for landscapes

4. not make or break but I'd like spot metering to AF point for sure and RAW histo without needing ML would be nice, although Canon has trained us to feel like that is asking far too much so I barely dare write this #4

i'm not quite sure #1 will make it into this camera (i would've though to no way, but the recent interview gives it a slight hope) and they sound awfully negative on 4k and decent video on consumer DSLR so I'm thinking to just go A7R II now and not wait yet again


If it ends up say 25MP, 8fps, mushy 1080P 8bit with no usability features, the same old DR then I'd not only not get, not only not just stick with Sony additions as tie-overs, but finally give up my awesome canon lenses and UI and just get some D820 that does it all (I assume a D820 might be basically a DSLR version of the A7R II, only with a bit more fps, certainly in the RAW crop modes). If it did a few major things then I'd not go to Nikom but just add Sony for time time being until finally Canon gets it all together whether it be 5D4 or not until 5D5.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 23, 2015)

endiendo said:


> As an owner of a 5d III and some L lenses..
> 
> - no cinema features.. photographers don't care, and video guys can buy a canon xxC made for this purpose.
> - 4k we don't care..



Well I am a 5D3 owner and and owner of quite a few L lenses and I do care.
And it's easy to tell someone to run off and nab a 20k Cxx for their video when you are not the one plopping down the 20k or lugging it around along with your DSLR.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 23, 2015)

midluk said:


> One of the features I'm missing in my 70D (and I think it should be in any camera) is a voice memo function to add information to images. So you press a button and you can use the internal microphone to record technical details like how you did the lighting or something regarding the image content.



get magic lantern and then you'll (sort of) have that feature

yeah it is nice, so far it's a 1 series only feature, not sure they will drop it lower, so you might have to hope ML comes out for whatever body you get


----------



## jhnmdahl (Sep 23, 2015)

scyrene said:


> Silvertt7 said:
> 
> 
> > 3kramd5 said:
> ...


It's like a prosumer, only a little more enthusiastic about it


----------



## edknuff (Sep 23, 2015)

As a Pro Architectural and Landscape photographer, I'd love to see: 

+3 stops in DR
40+ MP
GPS
Improved low-light performance
Changeable Focus screens
1 percent Spot Meter
Built-in intervalometer


----------



## Zv (Sep 24, 2015)

With regards to the video comments -

I'm not really a video guy but I would still like to see video capabilities in the 5DIV as I would like to have the option to shoot some short video if the need arises. I wouldn't want to be shooting a wedding or an event and someone ask me to take video only to turn around and say "erm well actually I can't do video ..." even if I only shoot one bit of video it in my life, it still has value. No one wants to carry around a separate camera just for the off chance you might need some video. 

So I say keep it in there, keep it at 1080p but make it better.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 24, 2015)

edknuff said:


> As a Pro Architectural and Landscape photographer, I'd love to see:
> 
> +3 stops in DR You get close to that in the 5DSR, certainly in editability.
> 40+ MP You get more than that in the 5DSR.
> ...


----------



## PhotoGirl (Sep 24, 2015)

The review button is annoying as it sometimes zooms in the photo when you don't want it to zoom in. Also Sync speed is another. Navigating through the menu takes too long. I would like to see a touch screen version and perhaps a pop out screen like the 70D. Selecting the AF points is not easy to do and would like the toggle button to have that feature (if it is not already in the 5D Mk III then excuse my ignorance).


----------



## dak723 (Sep 24, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> The replacement for the Canon EOS 5D Mark III is going to have some very big shoes to fill and cannot be an incremental improvement of the affordable workhorse of the Canon lineup. The EOS 5D Mark IV has to be a revolutionary upgrade in performance, or people may start looking elsewhere for a camera body solution. I do believe the entire market is waiting to see what Canon does with the EOS 5D Mark IV.



This is the kind of BS that non techno-geeks hate. Unless, of course, you are working for Sony or Nikon. There has never been a revolutionary upgrade in performance of any DSLR. All the upgrades have been incremental. Basic physics has told us this for years. If Canon continues to make extremely reliable and high-quality cameras, then there is no reason not to buy the 5D mark IV. I fell for all the techno-geek talk about the Sony A7's - how far ahead of Canon Sony has risen. Unless, of course, you take normal photos under normal conditions where the extra DR is not even noticeable. I wanted to replace my 6D with the A7 II, but the Canon was better in pretty much all aspects that I cared about.

Yes, people will start looking elsewhere if sites like this continue to perpetuate the techno-geek attitude that all that matters is test results and lots of bells and whistles that end up not mattering when you actually take photos. Yes, 9 fps must be so much better than 8 fps although in real life it will never make a difference. 28 MP must be so much better than 24 MP although no one would ever notice the difference. 14 stops of DR are so much better than 12 stops although it real life shooting you'll never notice the difference.

I have no loyalty to Canon. My first 35mm camera was an Olympus OM-1 - so that is the only camera company that I have a soft spot for. When I have bought cameras in the past (as recently as 2 years ago) I compared brands and bought the camera that I thought had the best IQ, as well as the one I thought had the most consistent and reliable exposures. When I buy my next camera those will be the most important criteria, too. It is highly unlikely that Canon will need to be "revolutionary" or make major changes in order to compete. 

But Canon will continue to lose customers as long as the techno-geeks are driving the conversation. I'm sure they are thinking that they are trying to save Canon by forcing changes. Instead they are driving people away.


----------



## DavidD (Sep 24, 2015)

Yes !!!
15 stops and I buy it. Period.
Focus peaking would be great,
and an *advanced built-in intervalometer*. Yep.
Actually - why hasn't Canon done this years ago (like Nikon, hint, hint) 
As a landscape photographer I've been considering the 50mp 5DR,
but I'm not greedy. I really only need about 36-40. 
and PLEASE extend the standard shutter rate from 30 seconds 
to at least 2-3 or 5 minutes.
Thank you Mr Maeda !




SBP_photo said:


> and what about some *focus peaking*?
> 
> I used the Sony RX1R about a month ago and I fell in love focus peaking. You can even auto 10x-zoom when focus peeking to dial it in. I have several Rokinon lenses right now and it be great to have this feature.
> 
> ...


----------



## whothafunk (Sep 24, 2015)

krautland said:


> Am I the only one who wants the 1DX frame rate in a 5D body?


you must be trippin' balls to think you'll get anything near the FPS spead of a 7DII, let alone 1DX, on a 5D4. if you still do, you don't know how marketing works.

10, 12FPS on a 5D6.


----------



## RobPan (Sep 24, 2015)

My wish list:
1. square format (36x36mm2). (Drawback: makes camera larger and heavier!)
2. ISO 100-51200 or 102.400 with same or better IQ as ISO 25600 on 5D3 (much more important than square format to me)
3. videos longer that 30 min, pref. around 45 mins or longer.
4. similar star-following abilities as the new Pentax (which means camera should have GPS)
5. built in tima lapse abilities.
6. water resistant, i.e a minute in a heavy shower or even a spilt cup of coffee should not kill te camera.
7 resolution (for 36*24 sensor format) around 6000x4000 or better

For me, points 2,3,5, 6 and 7 are more important than 1 and 4.

Regards.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 24, 2015)

RobPan said:


> My wish list:
> 1. square format (36x36mm2). (Drawback: makes camera larger and heavier!)



Can't be done with EF lenses. The flange distance doesn't allow for a 45º mirror assembly that goes much, if any, over 24mm. Also the image circle of all but the TS-E's is too small to cover a 36mm square sensor. It is never going to happen.


----------



## RobPan (Sep 24, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> RobPan said:
> 
> 
> > My wish list:
> ...



Got your point. What about mirrorless?


----------



## Dick (Sep 24, 2015)

*1)* Exposure compensation in M mode. The lack of that particular feature makes me at times want to smash my 5D3.

*2)* Dynamic range.

That's pretty much my wish list. Or maybe it is the "must list". These things have to be there if they want my money. Then there are of course other things that would be nice to have like a built in RT flash control etc, but yeah... can live without.

The 5D3 has many annoying usability issues on top of the 2 things listed on my short list. For example the fact that AF point selection turns off and constantly needs to be reactivated using the shutter or back button focusing button. The same goes for exposure compensation. "Everything is set, but need to set some compensation... Oh, it's not working. Let me use AF a bit to resurrect the feature..." None of that bs is needed. 

A way to toggle between servo and single shot focusing would also be nice. Now the buttong needs to be held down for some retarded reason. And there is also no way to add other features to it. I would for example prefer a single AF spot in single shot mode and the 9 point selection in servo. But nope. Custom modes of course help a bit here, but there is no easy way to toggle between them fast.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 24, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> edknuff said:
> 
> 
> > As a Pro Architectural and Landscape photographer, I'd love to see:
> ...



Lol
Ok there are a few things that irritate me with the 5DIII...but only a few things. 
Firstly, while it's great having dual cards, the SD card slot seems to halve the raw burst rate and taking the card out doesn't fix it. I have to de-select the writing to the SD card which buried in the sub menus. 
The SD card very slow to write and read. Which is odd because as a format it's equally fast as Compact Flash. I suspect that Canon fitted a lower through put interface on the SD card slot than the CF card slot. 
Secondly...why can't I change view finder screens? I can on the 5DII, 6D, 7DII and 1DX. I NEED a fine focus screen. 
Lastly...why can't I have an illuminated AF confirmation window in the view finder. In the dark...I can't see which AF point is live. 
I'd like to see the AF system have the same face detection in AI servo mode that the 1DX and 5DS/R has....it's really good and a pity that it's missing on the 5DIII. 
A few more mega pixels would be welcome but not essential. 

I'm wondering if we'll see a pair of 5D4 replacements. One 25mp / 8fps and the other a 50mp / 5fps model. 

AF linked metering would be welcome too, not just a spot linked metering. the current metering is great but it's heavily biased to the center. I also find that under tungsten light, the camera meters 1/3 under exposed. 

As to the rest of the camera, sure DR and shadow noise could be improved but it's not a deal breaker for me. It's such a well rounded and capable camera. What's not to like about it? Every thing we hoped for was upgraded in the 5DIII from the 5DII. I think the 5D4 can only incrementally improve now.


----------



## wyldeguy (Sep 24, 2015)

eyeland said:


> EC in M mode



I still don't fully understand why people ask for this. You are already in M mode. You have full control of your exposure, just change one part of the triangle and you're good. Back in film days that's what you had to do. And in most cases you didn't change the iso, so it was shutter or aperture or you just lived with a sub-optimal meter reading and then corrected in the darkroom. I mean the M is for manual. If you want the camera to compensate for you not doing your part then put it in another mode.

Sorry for being a little cranky


----------



## Zv (Sep 24, 2015)

wyldeguy said:


> eyeland said:
> 
> 
> > EC in M mode
> ...



It's for when you use auto ISO in M mode. The camera seems to always expose a bit under and if you want to ETTR then you have to keep adjusting the ISO yourself. In a environment where you want control over the aperture AND shutter speed but ISO can be whatever (especially nowadays where high ISO noise seems to be negligible) you can use auto ISO to get the correct exposure but I still prefer to overexposed slightly so EC would tell the camera to use a slightly higher ISO than what it normally would. 

In reality though I can easily fix this digitally in post but it's nice to get the exposure right in camera.


----------



## Ebrahim Saadawi (Sep 24, 2015)

What do we want as videographers? For Canon to give us a successor to the 5D system we heavily invested in, with similar capability to the market, that's it. 

We need a 5D that shoots better video quality than the MKIII and similar resolution to A7s/GH4 but with the Canon colours and overall ecosystem. A few video oriented features after resolution/IQ are mandatory, thing to help us focus (peaking for manual and DPAF for auto), to help us get exposure, zebras/waveform/RGB Histogram in video mode, intervalometer for timelapse, a Flat LOG profile (C-Log), clean HDMI uncompressed out...

these are all features given by the competition so unless they abandon the DSLR-Video movement they'll be forced to give them too. No question. Either in a MKIV or a 5Dc. 

The 1Dc is already the best image out there in any DSLR/Mirrorless, just unrivaled resolution, colours, codec, DR, lowlight, filmic organic C-LOG, C300-identical s35 mode, so make that image into a 5D size body with these small firmware features and it will take the market by storm.

A flip-out LCD would be wanted by us, but we'd respect that one downside if it's for photographers' 5D robustness (trust me the 5D/7D is MUCH stronger than all the flip-out cameras out-there like the a7rII, GH4, so there is currently a correlation, don't be fooled into evaluating a cameras rigidty by the word weather-sealed in the spec-sheet, but hey, I'd love it if Canon could maintain the 7D/5D strength and implement a movable LCD, perhaps an only-tilt one is a good compromise between the reliance on the tiny hinge and full body integration, anyway I'd respect as videographer if it doesn't have it in a photography-oriented 5DIV, on a 5DC, no I wouldn't respect it)


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 24, 2015)

really hoping that Canon finally starts offering two 5D models. 5D (for stills, only minimalistic video) and 5DC [totally video-centric, with "stills possible"] ... just like 1DX/1DC or Sony a7/R/II vs. A7S. And yes, with similar pricing differential like between 1DX and 1DC ... up to 100%


----------



## coldsweat (Sep 24, 2015)

I keep asking this question but why the f*** does everyone want a video centric 5Dmk4 that uses a stills camera style body & ergonomics? - surely they'd be better making a full frame 'C' series body at a 5D price point, at least that's been ergonomically designed to be used for video.


Anyway things I'd like in a 5D4......

Bigger buffer
1DX style metering
Resolution is fine as is
Cleaner images at higher ISO's with better DR (DR isn't a deal breaker though)
Larger AF point coverage area
Built in flash radio transmitter
EVF (never going to happen)
Facebook App ;D


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 24, 2015)

RobPan said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > RobPan said:
> ...



I guess in theory, with a mirrorless 36X36, you could use something like a teleconverter to grow the image circle, at the cost of light.

Still, that's about as likely as the 5D4 shipping with an iphone6 sensor.


----------



## kirbyzhou (Sep 24, 2015)

- integrated WiFi
- integrated ST-E3-RT
- integrated GPS!


----------



## NadaMal (Sep 24, 2015)

For me I'd immediately buy it if it has spot metering linked to AF point and improved DR. Faster flash sync would also be a bonus. Also I'd want the MP kept reasonable. Already work flow is slower with the 5DSR, and clearing the buffer when filling it is already slow enough. I'm not bothered about 4k at all, but I only use my DSLR's for stills. I'm sure they'll include 4K shooting with a limited choice of frame rates though, to differentiate between the cinema line.


----------



## Maximilian59 (Sep 24, 2015)

Two smaller whishes:
A second my menu
Give me C4 and C5. Never used A or P.


----------



## Skatol (Sep 24, 2015)

krautland said:


> The other thing I desire is Wifi-enabled remote shooting/file reviewing using iOS devices. again, look to GoPro and their iOS app. An iPad screen would be a delight to use when shooting and would enable me to leave the tethering cable and the mac at home on many days.


I agree that built in WiFi would be nice for this. Have you tried the CamRanger? This works works very well and adds several features that are not native to the 5DIII.
Yes, it is a relatively expensive accessory but solves the issue you state, and does it well.

http://camranger.com/


----------



## mkourouyan (Sep 24, 2015)

I shoot both still and video with the 5D Mark III, and I think Canon will be shooting themselves in the foot if 4K and the Dual Pixel Auto Focus (or some other video auto focus) isn't put into the 5DM4. Will almost every single new camera being developed having 4K, including the new iPhone, it would be a huge hit for Canon. They need to future-proof their cameras, at least for the next couple of years, and they're starting to really fall behind with not leading the pack. Having a greater dynamic range would also be a no-brainer. The GoPro Hero black has Pro-Tune for it's video, which gives the video a neutral color and gives editors the ability to go in and tweak the colors with professional tools, and a similar option should also be available. If I'm asked to pay $3,500-4,000 for a camera body alone, it better have all these features, otherwise I will begin to look elsewhere. 

Wifi would also be fantastic. I know there are issues with the Magnesium body, but let's make it happen. Every camera has them now. 

A swivel screen... Why do they not put these in ALL cameras? The get really high shots or low angle shots, it's fantastic. I had to downgrade and buy a 70D to be able to have this, but then you're sacrificing so much image quality for that one feature. 

A touch screen for quick auto-focus would also be great, however, it's not a deal breaker.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 25, 2015)

I want to see all the features of the 7DII with a full frame DPAF sensor at about 24mp that incorporates the significant high ISO noise improvements we've already seen in the 7DII and 5Ds.

A touch screen and usable internet connectivity would be a bonus. Internal AFMA utilizing DPAF technology would be a double bonus. 

I may be in the minority, but I fully expect to see 4K video capability. Not an item of high priority for me, but I expect to see it because I think Canon is feeling competitive pressure to provide 4K.


----------



## mclaren777 (Sep 25, 2015)

My wish list for the 5D4...


The same ISO invariance as on the D750
-3 EV sensitivity on the center AF column
Enough buffer for five seconds of shooting


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 25, 2015)

dak723 said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > The replacement for the Canon EOS 5D Mark III is going to have some very big shoes to fill and cannot be an incremental improvement of the affordable workhorse of the Canon lineup. The EOS 5D Mark IV has to be a revolutionary upgrade in performance, or people may start looking elsewhere for a camera body solution. I do believe the entire market is waiting to see what Canon does with the EOS 5D Mark IV.
> ...



or maybe YOU are the techno-geek since you don't maybe spend enough time in the real world hitting up scenarios where 66 vs 8fps or 12 stops vs 14.5 stops can make a difference

BTW, it wasn't techno geeks who ever brought up fps and DR and so on, it was people shooting in the field noticing things....

anyway listen not everyone needs the DR or the fps or this or that, but no need to get into the name calling nonsense


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 25, 2015)

wyldeguy said:


> eyeland said:
> 
> 
> > EC in M mode
> ...



He means EC in M mode IN AutoISO mode.
You are not in total control of the final exposure in AutoISO even in M mode.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 25, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> really hoping that Canon finally starts offering two 5D models. 5D (for stills, only minimalistic video) and 5DC [totally video-centric, with "stills possible"] ... just like 1DX/1DC or Sony a7/R/II vs. A7S. And yes, with similar pricing differential like between 1DX and 1DC ... up to 100%



Good video can bring a lot of sales.

And 100% more for a 5DC, 100%? What $8000? All that will happen is that would sell like a turkey and the non-C 5D would get less sales too and the price would go even higher for the 5D line so wouldn't everybody lose?


----------



## krautland (Sep 25, 2015)

Skatol said:


> I agree that built in WiFi would be nice for this. Have you tried the CamRanger? This works works very well and adds several features that are not native to the 5DIII.
> Yes, it is a relatively expensive accessory but solves the issue you state, and does it well.



I have looked at it but ended up not buying it because I saw the 6D beginning to march in this direction and figured the next would definitely have it. I am not sure if the 5Ds has it as well now but I'm definitely expecting it for the 5D MKIV and 1DX MKII and will be disappointed if they omit it.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 25, 2015)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > really hoping that Canon finally starts offering two 5D models. 5D (for stills, only minimalistic video) and 5DC [totally video-centric, with "stills possible"] ... just like 1DX/1DC or Sony a7/R/II vs. A7S. And yes, with similar pricing differential like between 1DX and 1DC ... up to 100%
> ...



i said UP TO 1005 ... as in case of Canon EOS 1D-X vs. 1DC. 

If pricing is handled like Sony does for their A7/II, A7R/II vs. A7S (II) - I would not mind either. As long as things are separated. It is impossible to get all the video minority requests and demands (4k, all sorts of codecs, all sorts of audio stuff, connectors, etc. etc.) reasonably implemented in what is essentially a stills camera. Even more so, since we expect the 5D IV to again be a mirrorslapper ... 

Canon's 5D lineup should be structured exactly like Sony's A7 offering: 
hi rez, expensive: 5Ds &R - A7R II 
mid-rez, faster, less expensive: 5D IV - A7 II
video-centric, more expensive: 5DC - A7S II

I have no idea, how many A7S (II) Sony sells compared to A7/II and A7R II. My understanding is, that A7S seems to be doing well enough sales wise. But that is no concern of mine. All I want is a stop to those constant and crazy video demands on stills cameras. I do not want these features in my cameras, making menus even more bloated and causing all sorts of foul compromises regarding still imaging. And I do not want to pay for all that video stuff in my cameras, since I do not use it. Ever.


----------



## scyrene (Sep 25, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> All I want is a stop to those constant and crazy video demands on stills cameras. I do not want these features in my cameras, making menus even more bloated and causing all sorts of foul compromises regarding still imaging. And I do not want to pay for all that video stuff in my cameras, since I do not use it. Ever.



"Foul compromises"? Like what?


----------



## vscd (Sep 25, 2015)

> All I want is a stop to those constant and crazy video demands on stills cameras. I do not want these features in my cameras, making menus even more bloated and causing all sorts of foul compromises regarding still imaging. And I do not want to pay for all that video stuff in my cameras, since I do not use it. Ever.



I second that. Maybe I grew up with too much Unix but Windows. One Job - One Tool. A tool has to solve a specific problem, not to rescue the world. I would'n cry one second without any videofeatures on a still-camera.


----------



## scyrene (Sep 25, 2015)

vscd said:


> > All I want is a stop to those constant and crazy video demands on stills cameras. I do not want these features in my cameras, making menus even more bloated and causing all sorts of foul compromises regarding still imaging. And I do not want to pay for all that video stuff in my cameras, since I do not use it. Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> I second that. Maybe I grew up with too much Unix but Windows. One Job - One Tool. A tool has to solve a specific problem, not to rescue the world. I would'n cry one second without any videofeatures on a still-camera.



While you're right that a multipurpose device will almost always do worse at some or all things than specialist ones, I don't think it's always clear cut. I can see how a video camera would produce better video results than a stills one, and vice versa, I don't see how adding that option harms the original purpose of the device. Do video cameras that take stills do *video* worse than those that don't? And more to the point here, does a stills camera like a DSLR do *still images* worse by having the option of recording video? Is there any evidence of that at all? (The only test cases I can think of offhand are the Nikon Df - which has no video options; does it produce better images than the D4 whose sensor it shares? Or the step from the 50D with no video and 60D with video - image quality didn't go down, did it?).

"Take the video out" seems one of those things a few people want, so they claim it would be better - but with no evidence to back it up.


----------



## RobPan (Sep 25, 2015)

vscd said:


> > All I want is a stop to those constant and crazy video demands on stills cameras. I do not want these features in my cameras, making menus even more bloated and causing all sorts of foul compromises regarding still imaging. And I do not want to pay for all that video stuff in my cameras, since I do not use it. Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> I second that. Maybe I grew up with too much Unix but Windows. One Job - One Tool. A tool has to solve a specific problem, not to rescue the world. I would'n cry one second without any videofeatures on a still-camera.



I do a lot of traveling. One camera for both is very practical for me. I used to take two cameras with me: one for stills and a video camera. I am very happy with the 5D3 which does both. I do not have troubles with '_bloated menus_', let alone '_foul compromises regarding still imaging_'. Would not know what that could mean. Regards.


----------



## Sabaki (Sep 25, 2015)

Improved DR? √ Blinking AF points? √ Cleaner *base ISO*? √ More cross type AF points? √

Keep these:
Menu layout from 5Diii/7Dii. Button configerations from 5Diii and 7Dii.

So yeah, most of us are in agreement regarding certain features. I have a few obscure requests too.

1. Grid overlays can blink too, just like the AF points
2. A fully 3D electronic level (for us TS-E owners)
3. Hyperfocal distance indicator
4. Improved dual card functionality
5. Viewfinder window! We need to be able to close the Viewfinder for long exposures and those eyepiece covers just do not work


That's it! Oh and I too would prefer zero video functions but I do not see that happening


----------



## Deleted member 68328 (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi,

I take for granted that the new features present in the 7DII will find their way in a 5DIV
- Improved Auto-ISO mode,
- Dual Pixel AF,
- Intervalometer / time lapse,
- EOS ITR,
- Improved RGB sensor,
- GPS,
- USB3.0.

*My wish-list:*
- Same body shape, weight, grip and design
- 24MP
- Better DR, +15 stops
- 7 to 8 FPS
- Longer exposures values (at least, let us set 5 - 10 values)
- "Something" that deals once and for all with micro-adjustment & AF inaccuracy on fast primes. May it be a double AF system "External AF module + Dual Pixel to fine tune focus just before taking shot" or something else, but something!
See http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=27450
- Improved AF : more points, wider spread, more dual cross type points

*Desirable:*
- 1 extra customizable button near the lens mount
- 5 x C modes rather than 3 (there's still free room on the wheel  - I love them modes!)
- Some sort of Gorilla / Saphire glass for both LCD that would make irrelevant the use of any screen protector


----------



## l337h4xxx (Sep 25, 2015)

As someone who rarely switches the camera over to stills mode....

Please, dear god please, add a higher frame rate for video @ 1080p. Not being able to do slow motion in full HD seems so antiquated at this point. Also, better DR, that every competitor has figured out but Canon can't seem to get right. The dual point AF found in the 70d would be an awesome addition but isn't something I would call a must. But better AF in some respect, definitely. The icing on the cake as other people have already said, would be capability to shoot RAW video. I honestly don't care if I can shoot 4k, just please let me shoot RAW 1080 footage. I hate the lack of latitude I have with my footage, particularly when I watch my GH4 friends work with their footage in post.

The only reason I haven't switched camera brands is I don't want to match footage between my 4 cameras. But I've said for a while that if the 5d mark iv doesn't really take a positive step for video I'm saving up and replacing my whole lineup with either Sony or Panasonic.


----------



## a4jp.com (Sep 25, 2015)

I think USB-C would be nice as well as built in wifi and GPS. It takes ages to download files when you don't have a PC with a good card reader with you. It would be great to use an iPad to be able to see a detailed preview of the shots as the back screen doesn't rotate. 

4K video wouldn't kill your other camera sales either. It is built differently for people that want to add different accessories. It would really suck if you had a low res sensor in the 4K version of your camera and a higher res version but without the 4K. I wouldn't buy either if this happened. Also remember 4K monitors have been out for more than a year now and 5K monitors are out in the shops in the next few months. There will even be an 8K monitor here in Japan at the start of next year. Even Sony's tiny little cameras and iPhones have 4K video now. I know the quality is completely different but an iPhone has 4K video...


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 25, 2015)

scyrene said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > All I want is a stop to those constant and crazy video demands on stills cameras. I do not want these features in my cameras, making menus even more bloated and causing all sorts of foul compromises regarding still imaging. And I do not want to pay for all that video stuff in my cameras, since I do not use it. Ever.
> ...



e.g.
* cluttered menus with all sorts of unneccessary video "cruft" 
* typically a non re-programmable red "start video recording" button in an ergonomically very valuable position 
* sensors + imaging pipelines that are designed to record and pump high-volume data streams for up to 30 minutes = a very different optimization compared to what I want: deliver lowest possible noise and highest possible DR for stills capture 
* higher price than a pure stills camera -> see Sony A7 vs. A7S. I want a lower cost, stills-centric 5D model.


----------



## scyrene (Sep 25, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > AvTvM said:
> ...



Thanks for clarifying. I don't see much video stuff in the 5D3 menus... Not that I go through the menus often anyway. Do you? A compromise would be to either stick all video menus functions at the end, so you wouldn't encounter them, or have an option to hide them. Menus are going to continue getting more complex as cameras gain more capabilities - all those extra autofocus options for instance.

I like the idea of custom functions for as many buttons as possible, even all of them. Making the recording button do other things wouldn't require the removal of video.

I dunno about imaging pipelines, but all the cameras with the lowest noise and highest DR for several years (for each sensor size category) also do video (The Df is the only exception I can think of, and it hardly supports your argument). Doesn't seem to harm them. Can you elaborate, or is this supposition?

Has anyone *ever* demonstrated (with evidence!) that *removing* video features would lower the price? Plenty of people have claimed both ways - that it would lower prices and that it would raise them. The A7s is more expensive not because it's aimed at video, but because it's a more niche product, no?


----------



## vscd (Sep 25, 2015)

> "Take the video out" seems one of those things a few people want, so they claim it would be better - but with no evidence to back it up.



The price is *higher* because of much higher computationspeed and heatingpipes. The whole engineercrew have to consider everything towards video, which eats ressources on really important stuff (global shutter, dynamic range, better ovf).

I understand that some people want to have it all together in one cam, but I suppose an iphone would be the better solution. In don't see any hammer with a clamp on it, would be awesome to have both together. If I build something I can't carry both along with me.


----------



## scyrene (Sep 25, 2015)

vscd said:


> > "Take the video out" seems one of those things a few people want, so they claim it would be better - but with no evidence to back it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But don't more generalist cameras tend to sell more? So even if it costs more to put in the engineering (and is 50fps @2MP is more taxing than 6fps @22MP?), the inclusion of video may lead to greater sales, which pushes the price down. It's not as simple as you're suggesting.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 25, 2015)

scyrene said:


> vscd said:
> 
> 
> > > "Take the video out" seems one of those things a few people want, so they claim it would be better - but with no evidence to back it up.
> ...



it is cheaper without video. See Sony A7 series. I'd relly love to see the breakdown in sales numbers for the much cheaper Sony A7 (II) vs. video-optimized A7S (II). And at Canon: I GUESS that 1D-X sales outnumber 1D C unit sales by 100:1.


----------



## vscd (Sep 25, 2015)

> But don't more generalist cameras tend to sell more?



So you think the 1DX C sells more than the 1DX? I don't think so. Of course marketing is important and the folks on Canonforums are shouting for 4k, but I think there are *far* more important problems to solve than to include this new hype (in my view) in every new body on the market. They should invest the manpower into a great viewfinder as hybrid between OVF and EVF or to get up to Sony in DR. Speeding up the x-sync or a lighter Body would be welcome, too.


----------



## scyrene (Sep 25, 2015)

vscd said:


> > But don't more generalist cameras tend to sell more?
> 
> 
> 
> So you think the 1DX C sells more than the 1DX? I don't think so. Of course marketing is important and the folks on Canonforums are shouting for 4k, but I think there are *far* more important problems to solve than to include this new hype (in my view) in every new body on the market. They should invest the manpower into a great viewfinder as hybrid between OVF and EVF or to get up to Sony in DR. Speeding up the x-sync or a lighter Body would be welcome, too.



Interesting choice. Of course price comes into it too - the 1DC is by far the most expensive Canon DSLR.

Those are worthy things to add/improve. But you're not providing evidence for the earlier claim that removing video lowers price. (Apologies if you weren't saying that).


----------



## scyrene (Sep 25, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > vscd said:
> ...



Are any of your examples video-free versus video-enabled? Was the claim not 'remove video to decrease price'? It was not 'more video-specialised cameras cost more'. Again, the 1Dx-1DC comparison in particular is hardly an apt one - not least because the 1DC is the only Canon DSLR to date with Canon Log stuff and 4K, so can command a premium. Why not D4 versus Df? Or I dunno, 50D-60D? There are no current Canon cameras that only do stills - so it's hard to do direct comparisons of course. If you're softening the claim to - more specialised cameras cost more, then sure. But a stills-only camera is more specialised than a stills camera with some video functions. There are people who want video too, and there are people who perceive video functions as a benefit or even normal - an audience you'd be excluding, and therefore diminishing the market for the imaginary camera.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 25, 2015)

scyrene said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > scyrene said:
> ...



I have yet to see one legitimate example. The a7s is not the a7 plus video.

If I were to venture a guess, if canon developed a video-only cam and an equivalent stills-only cam, each with different electrical designs, the increased NRE and decreased volume would spike the cost over a model with both.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 25, 2015)

3kramd5 said:


> ...if canon developed a video-only cam and an equivalent stills-only cam, each with different electrical designs, the increased NRE and decreased volume would spike the cost over a model with both.



Absolutely. This is one of the silliest myths around. What do people think digital cameras are anyway? They are video cameras at their very core. The incremental cost, if any, is small and more than offset by the increased sales. The "I-want-a-stills-only-camera" crowd needs to just get over it. The ship has sailed.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 25, 2015)

unfocused said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > ...if canon developed a video-only cam and an equivalent stills-only cam, each with different electrical designs, the increased NRE and decreased volume would spike the cost over a model with both.
> ...



A dslr / mirrorslapper is a stills camera. The very core of its design is sub-optimal for video. If you expect a 5d IV to be a mirrorless camera things would be somewhat different. But even thrn it males all srnse in the world to abpid unneeded and unwanted "convergence". sony - a much mord video-oriented corporation than Canon ever eas or will be - has fully understood this. And offers even their mirrorless cams on 2 stills-optimized versions A7 II and A7R II and only one video-optimized version A7S (II) .. At a higher price. Go figure!


----------



## arthurbikemad (Sep 25, 2015)

All I ask is it remains true to a DSLR, I don't want touch screen, flip out screens, or fancy video, I want fast AF, clear 100% viewfinder that looks through the glass I shot with as a DSLR should be, I don't want any digital viewfinder to spoil the feel, I want rapid fire, quick response and good DR. Most seem to want want you can already have in a 1DX, I'd have 1DX in a snap but I like the option of removing my grip from my 5D3 and going light and compact over the 1DX.

I just hope the 5D4 resembles what I have now with more DR and extra speed. Fingers crossed.


----------



## rfdesigner (Sep 25, 2015)

arthurbikemad said:


> All I ask is it remains true to a DSLR, I don't want touch screen, flip out screens, or fancy video, I want fast AF, clear 100% viewfinder that looks through the glass I shot with as a DSLR should be, I don't want any digital viewfinder to spoil the feel, I want rapid fire, quick response and good DR. Most seem to want want you can already have in a 1DX, I'd have 1DX in a snap but I like the option of removing my grip from my 5D3 and going light and compact over the 1DX.
> 
> I just hope the 5D4 resembles what I have now with more DR and extra speed. Fingers crossed.



+1

If anyone's so in love with video, get a video camera. A DSLR is a stills camera that also does video. The 5D series is a DSLR camera. If anyone wants a mirroless+EVF... that isn't a DSLR.

Now if Canon produced a 5M and a 5D at the same time.. then we can all be happy. A backup EVF for when the mirror's up would be nice on the 5DIV though.


----------



## RBNYC (Sep 25, 2015)

Canon's first priority should be to increase dynamic range. Everything else pales in comparison. DR is beneficial to every kind of photography/photographer, as well as to people who rely a lot on photoshop and editing for their craft. It is something that people really want and are willing to pay for, and the lack of it has caused many people to think less of Canon, and in many cases even switch to Nikon or Sony. I really don't know why they haven't already addressed this issue in the 5DS/R cameras--whether its a technical limitation of their sensors that they haven't been able to overcome, or if they're able to but have had some justification for not doing it. Either reason would be disconcerting, and this problem has existed for way too long. 

A dynamic range improvement, alone, would be enough of a reason for me to buy this camera, but as long as I'm requesting features, I'd also like to see:

-High resolution (doesn't have to be as high as the 5DS/R, but something at least as high as the D810 would be nice)
-Faster Sync Speed (potentially a game changer for studio and portrait photographers but very unlikely)
-The best AF system they can currently include
-A similar shutter dampening system to what is in the 5DS/5DSR
-USB 3.0

Lastly, Canon needs to speed up their operations. They are too slow to release new things and get swept behind. I think they should work on improving the speed at which they can release new products.


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 26, 2015)

I feel rather silly but....

If engineers have to build for video then let them. All that extra capacity could be put to good use in still photography. We don't shoot video and stills at the same time.

On the other hand, I don't use video on my 5DIII. In thinking back on past (i.e., missed) opportunities, if there was better focusing, and overall easier use, I would have used it to capture some amazing video. 

I shoot primarily stills, but who knows, maybe more vieo if it was easy. Otherwise it doesn't bother me to have it sitting there.

So why the fuss?

sek



vscd said:


> > "Take the video out" seems one of those things a few people want, so they claim it would be better - but with no evidence to back it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 26, 2015)

better IQ, improved overall focusing.



andrewflo said:


> *Realistic expectations:*
> 
> Faster card readers
> USB 3.0
> ...


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 26, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > 3kramd5 said:
> ...



Naw. The mirror isn't used in video mode. It being there for stills mode in no way impeaches video capability. It is not suboptimal, it's irrelevant to that function.

[quote author=AvTvM]
sony - a much mord video-oriented corporation than Canon ever eas or will be - has fully understood this. And offers even their mirrorless cams on 2 stills-optimized versions A7 II and A7R II and only one video-optimized version A7S (II) .. At a higher price. Go figure!
[/quote]

A7S II is low light optimized, and it is not the highest-priced model.


----------



## zim (Sep 26, 2015)

unfocused said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > ...if canon developed a video-only cam and an equivalent stills-only cam, each with different electrical designs, the increased NRE and decreased volume would spike the cost over a model with both.
> ...



Totally get that and agree up to now but with 4k and above I wonder if that ship may have to come back to port


----------



## unfocused (Sep 26, 2015)

zim said:


> Totally get that and agree up to now but with 4k and above I wonder if that ship may have to come back to port



Yeah I do think it's possible that the two will start to diverge. We may see DSLRs optimized for stills or video, but that's not the same as a stills or video only camera. Whether it will be two versions of the same body or separate models emphasizing one or the other, who knows? I think Canon will avoid that as long as possible, but as each becomes more sophisticated and targeted to specific users, we might see a 5D C that is focused on video in much the same way the 5D S is focused on higher resolution.


----------



## Sabaki (Sep 26, 2015)

RBNYC said:


> Canon's first priority should be to increase dynamic range. Everything else pales in comparison. DR is beneficial to every kind of photography/photographer, as well as to people who rely a lot on photoshop and editing for their craft. It is something that people really want and are willing to pay for, and the lack of it has caused many people to think less of Canon, and in many cases even switch to Nikon or Sony. I really don't know why they haven't already addressed this issue in the 5DS/R cameras--whether its a technical limitation of their sensors that they haven't been able to overcome, or if they're able to but have had some justification for not doing it. Either reason would be disconcerting, and this problem has existed for way too long.
> 
> A dynamic range improvement, alone, would be enough of a reason for me to buy this camera, but as long as I'm requesting features, I'd also like to see:
> 
> ...



I agree with this 100%

I remember the massive enthusiasm Canonistas had before the release of the 7Dii. We thought Canon would come to the party and at least put us on equal footing with those amazing Sony sensors. 
Likewise with the 5DR+S models. Superb cameras but one still feels shortchanged by the inferior DR in Canon bodies. 

There are those on these boards with far more knowledge and understanding about DR and they could nail me for not understanding this or that about what really happens with Sony's DR or that their experiences show Canon's DR not vastly different to Sony but I disagree. Why? Well because my eyes tell me so. 

jrista posted images taken with his 5D3 and a Sony body (can't remember which) but he was able to extract far more detail in the shadow areas. This is also what I've seen happen in post when watching a buddy edit images taken with a D810. 

My guess, we will not get those 15 stops of DR we want. The saddest part of it is that generally we are beginning to make peace with the fact that Canon can't or won't bring better DR to their cameras.


----------



## knoxtown (Sep 27, 2015)

A release date...


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 27, 2015)

dilbert said:


> People's opinions of what should be in the camera are mostly based on what they want an upgrade to have, not what will make Canon the most money. Given the expected longevity of a 5DIV (and note Canon's comments about "do not expect as quick product updates"), it pretty much cannot afford to not have 4K capability.



Of course it can, for the very reason you state, what will make Canon the most money. If the Canon bean counters think a 5D MkIV will sell well without 4K and that leaves the inevitable 5D MkV as the first 5D with native 4K they have two winners. They can throw 4K into a MkV whenever they want for no cost at all.

You guys all think of this too personally, think of it globally and you might start to make sense of some of the decisions.

The recent interview with Masaya Maeda, Canon’s Senior Managing Director and Chief Executive of Canon Inc’s Image Communication Products Operations, might not have told us much, but it did draw into perspective how much Canon value unit cost and reliability.

The main reason we have more low iso noise is cost, off sensor A/D converters cost less than on sensor A/D converters, all the wrenched forum DR hand wringing means nothing until the unit cost is addressed, Canon can make the DR anytime they want, but they won't do it until the unit cost and reliability is there for them to make money on. If reliable and practical 4K means an additional heatpipe then the 5D MkIV won't get it, the 5D MkV will.

As consumers we get sold on the most ridiculous labels, iPhone 4K, really? Is that truthfully the same thing as 1DC 4K? Or Raven 4K? With upsampling and downsampling, C Log, Log C, SLog, H26?, etc etc, video seems to be in a bigger IQ mess than stills images ever were.


----------



## endiendo (Sep 27, 2015)

Lot of people wants big video capabilities in the 5d4.. juste because... 
everyone do 4k, iphone can 4k, sony can 4k... but why do you want that in a pro-still image device ? just take a good and normal videocamera... and keep the still-photographers apart and keep calm.. 
or. just take your brand new super iphone (taht way you will look very professional at a wedding, while taking video with it) or super sony.. ..

I repeat myself: canon shoud do "first" high-quality still image camera, then, without compromise, if video improvements are possible, ok do so. but not the opposite way


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 27, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> It is impossible to get all the video minority requests and demands (4k, all sorts of codecs, all sorts of audio stuff, connectors, etc. etc.) reasonably implemented in what is essentially a stills camera. Even more so, since we expect the 5D IV to again be a mirrorslapper ...



Why is it impossible?
What does having a mirror have to do with it at all?



> Canon's 5D lineup should be structured exactly like Sony's A7 offering:
> hi rez, expensive: 5Ds &R - A7R II
> mid-rez, faster, less expensive: 5D IV - A7 II
> video-centric, more expensive: 5DC - A7S II



You forget that the A7R II is pretty darn video centric too. It's actually 100% as much so as the A7S line other than it can only do the full reads without binning at Super35 size (what most movies are shot at anyway) instead of FF size (which is still doesn't do all that badly at anyway).



> making menus even more bloated and causing all sorts of foul compromises regarding still imaging. And I do not want to pay for all that video stuff in my cameras, since I do not use it. Ever.



Huh? the video menu doesn't even show up unless you toggle the camera over into video mode.
And how is the A7R II sensor compromised? Because it is 42MP instead of 50MP? Is that really that big of a deal? The sensor is as good or better than the one in the 5Ds in every single other regard so....


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 27, 2015)

RobPan said:


> vscd said:
> 
> 
> > > All I want is a stop to those constant and crazy video demands on stills cameras. I do not want these features in my cameras, making menus even more bloated and causing all sorts of foul compromises regarding still imaging. And I do not want to pay for all that video stuff in my cameras, since I do not use it. Ever.
> ...



Indeed, it's a lot nicer to lug around a single camera than some video system on top on a hike or when doing touristy stuff or basically whenever. Plus, it also cost a lot more to have to run one video only and one stills only device, a lot more.

Maybe it's not quite the best form factor or this or that for video, but whatever, at all the bulk savings and thousands of dollars savings, I'll gladly deal.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 27, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> e.g.
> * cluttered menus with all sorts of unneccessary video "cruft"



stop flipping on the video mode if you don't want to see that crud? why are you in video mode anyway, if you never use video?



> * typically a non re-programmable red "start video recording" button in an ergonomically very valuable position



Yeah, in the SAME spot as the turn on liveview mode, which is for stills, so again, what problem, what waste??



> * sensors + imaging pipelines that are designed to record and pump high-volume data streams for up to 30 minutes = a very different optimization compared to what I want: deliver lowest possible noise and highest possible DR for stills capture



And yet the Sony A7R II, A7S, A7S II all have great video and better DR for stills than that from the video compromised 5Ds sensor....

And their in camera processing for in cam jpgs gets more detail than the mushy/waxy still pipeline in Canon DSLR. In fact, they don't even use DIGIC in their video stuff, since it seems to be too mushy.



> * higher price than a pure stills camera -> see Sony A7 vs. A7S. I want a lower cost, stills-centric 5D model.



Have not seen any such increase on the Canon side.
I don't know much about the A7, but is it really the exact same, but minus video?
More sales can sometimes let them price something lower.
I'm not sure, but wasn't the stills only Nikon body a sales disaster that lost them money? I'm not sure.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 27, 2015)

vscd said:


> > "Take the video out" seems one of those things a few people want, so they claim it would be better - but with no evidence to back it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually the video teams are helping the stills people to move to global shutter and again, where is the DR worse in the ones with video? Some of the stuff to make the reads fast and efficient and the stuff they do actually seems to sometimes hlep stills qualirty a little.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 27, 2015)

vscd said:


> > But don't more generalist cameras tend to sell more?
> 
> 
> 
> So you think the 1DX C sells more than the 1DX? I don't think so. Of course marketing is important and the folks on Canonforums are shouting for 4k, but I think there are *far* more important problems to solve than to include this new hype (in my view) in every new body on the market. They should invest the manpower into a great viewfinder as hybrid between OVF and EVF or to get up to Sony in DR. Speeding up the x-sync or a lighter Body would be welcome, too.



1DC also costs twice as much and not because it cost that much to make it, the only part difference is a big heat sink, all else is the same. They were just protecting their big dedicated video cams by up-pricing it and because back then few offered 4k so they could try to do a first adopter price. But many think they pushed the margin on it rather too much.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 27, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > 3kramd5 said:
> ...



the mirror has zero effect, it's locked away for video and down for stills

there is one thing where a video focus maybe hurt stills a touch and that is the Canon only dual-pixel AF thing
although perhaos they would have done that anyway so they coudl eventually do some mirrorless stills cam that works well


----------



## Proscribo (Sep 27, 2015)

People say that phones take 4k video so ILC cameras should too... am I really wrong if I think that phone-4K is actually less detailed than let's say 5DIII FHD? (it does FHD right?)

I have LG G3 that does 4K and even between phones own 4K and 1080p I have quite hard time telling which one is which... and I don't mean they're both sharp, quite the opposite.


----------



## vscd (Sep 27, 2015)

> Those are worthy things to add/improve. But you're not providing evidence for the earlier claim that removing video lowers price. (Apologies if you weren't saying that).



I didn't claim that removing video lowers the price, but it takes away a lot of resources on development. Most people seem to think that if they invest 2000$ into a cam those 2000$ are all in the body. That's not true... the component are worth something around 300-400$, maybe more, maybe less. The rest is profit, and much more important it's the cost of developing the whole device. Add some licenses for the codecs, too. So, if you fiddle around for 3 Months in a team of 4 engineers just to get your Log2 Codec working is something which takes the price of the cam to a higher level. Because the paycheck of those 4 engineers has to be payed.

At the same time (for stills) more important features are blocked or postpones on the schedule. People tend toward the swiss army knife where every feature is available. Afterwards they pay twice the price for having features on it they barely use. My videocams are totally different devices, if you seriously want to film something the whole way tro hold the body is wrong with DSLRs. So, the first thing pro's attach are useable grids 

What people want: http://tinyurl.com/o3j36a8
What I want: http://tinyurl.com/occwqo7 

;D


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 27, 2015)

[quote author=LetTheRightLensIn]


> * higher price than a pure stills camera -> see Sony A7 vs. A7S. I want a lower cost, stills-centric 5D model.



I don't know much about the A7, but is it really the exact same, but minus video?

[/quote]

No. They have significantly different sensors. The 7 is 24MP FF. The S is 12MP FF, and carries the tremendous low light advantages. Also, the 7 does shoot video.

Before you go too far down this rabbit hole, recall that he wants the 5Dmk4 to ship with a mount incompatible with all previous 5D cameras (and all existing canon lenses), and he wants a new line of lenses to ship without focus rings. So...


----------



## scyrene (Sep 27, 2015)

vscd said:


> > Those are worthy things to add/improve. But you're not providing evidence for the earlier claim that removing video lowers price. (Apologies if you weren't saying that).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure it's as simple as that, but hopefully others who understand the development process can enlighten us. And I return to the point that, a more generalist device ought to sell to more people, thereby lowering the price - or at least offsetting any extra development costs.

A good chef's knife is much better for chopping vegetables, but if I were stuck in the wilderness, I think I'd prefer the Swiss army knife


----------



## vscd (Sep 27, 2015)

> A good chef's knife is much better for chopping vegetables, but if I were stuck in the wilderness, I think I'd prefer the Swiss army knife



...did you check the prices?


----------



## scyrene (Sep 27, 2015)

vscd said:


> > A good chef's knife is much better for chopping vegetables, but if I were stuck in the wilderness, I think I'd prefer the Swiss army knife
> 
> 
> 
> ...did you check the prices?



A *regular* Swiss army knife. I can find a simple knife that costs hundreds, incidentally


----------



## Takingshots (Sep 28, 2015)

Better than Sony A7R II and Nikon 800 with swivel screen, 4K, dual card slot, low light performance, excellent dynamic range, all around usability camera at a price low $3,000. Can you do that or you may lose more customers switching over ... not only to camera bodies but also the lens market. Sony is ramping up their lens offering ...


----------



## unfocused (Sep 28, 2015)

Just a note to all those people who insist people are dumping Canon for Sony.

I just got back from a weekend at Horicon National Wildlife Refuge in Wisconsin. Took a birding boat tour. There were maybe two Nikons on the boat and everyone else who had a camera had a Canon. The wife of one of the Nikon shooters had a Canon.

Elsewhere throughout the trip, I saw maybe one other Nikon and all the rest were Canons. At one point, we stopped by the roadside to photograph a Whooping Crane. I think I counted six people with 100-400 "L" zooms (original, not the new model). Including one couple who each had one. Maybe one other person had a Nikon with zoom. Earlier in the day, there was a fellow there shooting with a Canon 400 DO. 

I never saw a single Sony.

Of course this is not a controlled survey of any sort, but let's just say that from observation, I didn't see the alleged migration to Sony that so many people claim is occurring. This was a bright, sunny day, so it would seem that Sony's alleged superiority in dynamic range should have drawn these photographers to their brand. But, that sure wasn't the case. In fact, I was a little stunned at the high percentage of Canons and the number of DSLRs visible.


----------



## Hillsilly (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm not surprised that there were only DSLRs on a birding boat tour. Trying to track birds in flight with a mirrorless camera is difficult and frustrating. So, if you're serious about shooting wildlife, then you'd be opting for the gear that's going to work with you, not against you.

If a 5DIV had the following, I'd give it serious thought: -

- Advanced in-camera macro focus stacking capabilities that allows you to configure the focus adjustments without having to touch your lens.
- Ability to set a shutter speed longer than 30s without having to plug an additional accessory in.
- Ability to preview bulb mode longer exposures as they are captured on the LCD.
- Electronic shutter for silent operation (and high fps when silent and faster shutter speeds).
- Eye focusing (ie it automatically focuses on your subject's eye)

As a focusing aid, I'd love to have an EVF option in addition to the OVF (a la Fuji X100/X-Pro1). At the press of a button, the OVF is replaced with an EVF that would allow you to magnify the image and allow precise focusing. Might be a bit too much to ask for.


----------



## WIDEnet (Sep 28, 2015)

Hillsilly said:


> - Advanced in-camera macro focus stacking capabilities that allows you to configure the focus adjustments without having to touch your lens.
> - Ability to set a shutter speed longer than 30s without having to plug an additional accessory in.
> - Electronic shutter for silent operation (and high fps when silent and faster shutter speeds).



FYI you can already get these three today with most recent Canon bodies, including the 5DII and III, with Magic Lateran. Also, while it has some tradeoffs and a shot noise-limited ("ISO-independent") sensor for the 5DIV is still my biggest priority outside the small stuff, ML Dual ISO essentially does gives you similar DR as a D800 sensor in a single exposure, with the tradeoffs being a more complex workflow and reduced detail in the extreme highlights and shadows (where the DR range doesn't overlap). 

And a bit of a correction to CanonRumors, the reason that the 1D had such high sync speeds (can be hacked to go faster than 1/500) as well as max shutter speeds (1/16000) is not really the type of sensor, but the fact that it uses an electronic rather than a manual shutter (though the global shutter of CCDs did contribute to this choice, both types of sensors can be used with electronic shutter, and some CMOS chips now can do global shutter).


----------



## millsrg1 (Sep 29, 2015)

Dual Pixel video AF, an enlarged buffer (don't care about frame rate), a moderate increase in MP, an increase in DR . . . AND . . an ARTICULATING TOUCH SCREEN. Prepare for a rant - this is NOT an amateur feature. Landscape photography or night sky photographers know that with low angled shots an articulating screen is beyond convenient - this is just fact. It allows you to frame shots without having to lie on the ground, or worse on the sand, surf or whatever. In the case of astrophotography on a tripod it saves from having to bend down to see the screen of how an exposure came out. This is just common sense. The excuse Canon used on the 7DMII about not including it b/c of durability is BS. Put some gorilla glass on it and a strong hinge and call it a day. And don't even get me started on how useful it is to change focus with a touchscreen when shooting video with the dual pixel video AF video capability - the oversight of that on the 7DMII was mind-blowing considering that sports shooters so often want to shoot video. 

The only thing I can surmise is that Canon intentionally did not put the articulating touch screen on the 7DMII in order to ensure it was ONLY a sports still shooting camera and not a versatile camera. Admittedly form their executives the stated goal of their new body strategy is to create supremely-specialized cameras - ostensibly in order to create cameras which better fit the needs of the user, but with the somewhat obvious cloak-and-dagger side affect of forcing all of us to buy twice as many bodies as we otherwise would. With mirrorless cameras and in-phone cameras growing in popularity they are smart enough to know that most DSLR users are specialized photographers and thus often willing to shell out for extra gear. Excluding basic features that are present in $500 rebel cameras on more advanced semi-pro bodies is downright insulting to their clients. Hopefully the 5DMKIV will continue the trend of being a capable jack of all trades FF with some increased image quality, but I'm not holding my breath. Let's just say I've been holding off buying any canon glass for a while.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Sep 29, 2015)

Zv said:


> wyldeguy said:
> 
> 
> > eyeland said:
> ...



Such a simple fix for this already guys. shoot in Av but lock you shutter speed to your desired setting in the Menu. Auto ISO works as requested. No need for Auto ISO in Manual mode....Manual means FULLY manual.


----------



## scyrene (Sep 29, 2015)

AudioGlenn said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > wyldeguy said:
> ...



But doesn't the 1Dx have the feature he's asking for? If so, there must be a (perceived) need for it.


----------



## Sinjunb (Sep 29, 2015)

Native RAW video recording and/or 4k video recording please. With the GH4 coming in at a lower price point and already doing 4k, the 5d mk.3 has lost a bit of it's cache as the leading filmmaking tool for it's price range. I still think the general look of it beats out GH4's video-y feel, but it's minor and an argument can be made that 4k makes it worth it.

If 4k is a no-go I'd be happy with internal RAW video that cuts down on the absolutely ridiculous filesizes that result from Magic Lantern, if that's even possible. The image quality from RAW is insane and blows away a GH4 at 4k, but it's unrealistic for any real production work.


----------



## quod (Sep 29, 2015)

Hillsilly said:


> I'd love to have an EVF option in addition to the OVF (a la Fuji X100/X-Pro1).


This will be a killer feature for Canon and Nikon, if they would just implement it. I often shoot bald eagles in changing light conditions. This feature alone would save me a lot of headaches when I shoot manual.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 29, 2015)

scyrene said:


> AudioGlenn said:
> 
> 
> > Zv said:
> ...



It does, and I use it frequently.


----------



## Eldar (Sep 29, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > AudioGlenn said:
> ...


+1
It is a very important feature to have.


----------



## Deleted member 68328 (Sep 29, 2015)

Are there pro photographers here that are actually asked their opinion by Canon on what are their perceived limitations of the 5DIII and their expectations for a 5DIV?


----------



## rs (Sep 29, 2015)

Eldar said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > scyrene said:
> ...



The 7D2 and 5Ds have this feature, so it's fairly safe to assume that the 5D4 will have it too.


----------



## TAF (Sep 30, 2015)

High speed video (meaning slow motion capability).

Even an iPhone can shoot 240 fps; my multi-thousand dollar DSLR should be able to do at least that, and preferably more.

This to me is a major marketing oversight. Look at the secondary sales market for the Casio EX-F1 (they sell now for more than they did new).


----------



## Joe Nogueira (Oct 1, 2015)

For me, dynamic range would be the most valuable improvement. Secondly, I don't like the idea of putting so much emphasis on the VIDEO performance of a STILL camera, especially when Canon already makes excellent units for video. I understand the convenience/cost issue for some, but at the end of the day, I prefer a specialized tool that can do one thing exceptionally well (better than anyone else) vs a jack of all trades that can't. Another improvement that Canon could consider is related to DLA. With so much emphasis on pixel quantity over the last few years, the resulting pixel density on sensors has reduced the use of small f/stops and their valued DOF. Considering that most users are not creating images intended for billboards, less pixels allows for improvements in dynamic range as well as DLA. On a last note, I would like to see Canon develop an excellent app for the Ipad, allowing us to control all camera settings and make adjustments on the fly. It could even allow tethering/bluetooth for any adjustments. Let's face it, the 3 inch screen on the back of ANY dslr is important to have as a quick reference but, it can't compete with the versatility of an Ipad or Ipad mini.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 1, 2015)

I want to see 16 bit RAW files.....


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 1, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> I want to see 16 bit RAW files.....



Only if they are accompanied by a true 16 bits of data


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 1, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > I want to see 16 bit RAW files.....
> ...


Exactly!

If it's more than 14 stops of DR then you need more than 14 bits of data to hold it.... 16 bit RAW files would indicate that Canon has made a major move forward....

Another sign of a major breakthrough would be for DXO to change their formula to calculate "camera" scores.....


----------



## rfdesigner (Oct 2, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > I want to see 16 bit RAW files.....
> ...



You'll do well to get 15 bits of DR in 16 bits. All ADCs have imperfections, so the Effective Number of Bits (ENOB) is almost always less than the number of bits it puts out. Typically you lose one or two bits between the rated number and the ENOB, that's before you lose anything due to sensor deficiencies.

So yes I'd like to canon making the jump to a higher bit depth, 16 would be nice to see, 18 would be interesting... So long as the whole system can benefit.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 2, 2015)

rfdesigner said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



That is a given, even if we need 16 bit files to get better than we have now the increase in file size is something I am happy to live with.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 2, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> rfdesigner said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...


I think that we are all in agreement that 14 bits has more or less reached the end of the road and 16 bits (or more) will be coming soon to a Canon near you


----------



## 3kramd5 (Oct 2, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> rfdesigner said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Rumor has it the A7R2 uncompressed files are 2 bytes per pixel. So maybe they're looking ahead, although on a 14-bit system, that's a lot of zeros which would compress nicely...


----------



## LOALTD (Oct 2, 2015)

NO BRAINER:
NO GIMPED CARD SLOTS! This is, by far, the biggest oversight with the Mk III. Do I want to use both card slots or do I want to shoot fast? Choose one. I don't even care if they dump CF, use a new format, or use SDXC for both, just make both of the card slots equally fast.

In order of preference*:
- NO MORE BANDING
- Increased DR
- 1 stop or more increase in high ISO
- 4k video, with H.265 recording option (like it or not, this codec is the future, all Intel processors from here on out will be able to decode it in hardware. Samsung already has this in their cameras)
- RAW 1080p video option (I love Magic Lantern, I just wish the post-processing wasn't so time intensive)
- At least 120fps 1080p
- Dual-pixel AF
- Touch Screen! To better use DPAF!
- articulated LCD: SO MUCH EASIER TO shoot low, much less neck strain when using a tripod!
- Focus peaking
- Exposures longer than 30s without going into obnoxious bulb mode. Just let me program in the exact exposure time myself.
- Built-in intravolometer: Magic Lantern currently has this, so nice to be able to do timelapses without having to bring a stupid $50 cable with me
- WiFi: I love being able to upload a photo using my phone immediately after taking it with Sony cameras
- Ability to "flag" photos in-camera: I know you can star them, I don't care about that. I don't star photos in LR, I flag them.
- more print buttons




Don't care:
- MP: current is fine
- AF: current is fine
- shooting speed: current is fine
- weather seals: current is fine
- battery life: current is phenominal
- viewfinder: see above




*one of these is a trick.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Oct 4, 2015)

WIDEnet said:


> Hillsilly said:
> 
> 
> > - Advanced in-camera macro focus stacking capabilities that allows you to configure the focus adjustments without having to touch your lens.
> ...



The Auto Focus stacking in ML kinda works, but has a long way to go to be a full feature. It really needs to be able to calculate focal length, sensor size, MP, and aperture in conjunction with inputs on minimum and maximum focus distances in order to automatically decide how many shots need to be taken and at what distances. 

It would take a lot of data and a more advanced user interface to make this a feature Canon would be willing to sell in cameras. 

It would be a huge incentive for me to upgrade to a new camera, though.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 4, 2015)

PhotographyFirst said:


> WIDEnet said:
> 
> 
> > Hillsilly said:
> ...



The focus stacking feature in the CamRanger works very well and you can adjust the amount the focus moves.


----------



## bholliman (Oct 5, 2015)

rs said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



I'm really enjoying this feature on my 5DSr. I often shoot in M with auto ISO when shooting wildlife, and frequently the exposure is 1/3 to 2/3 stop too dark. Now, I can dial up EC a few clicks and nail the exposure I'm looking for almost every time.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Oct 6, 2015)

bholliman said:


> rs said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...



My mistake. You can only do this with a speedlight attached. Don't get me wrong. I understand the need for the feature, but I figured there was a workaround for current users (at least with a speed light attached). Hopefully that will save at least one of us a headache while waiting for the mkIV to come out.


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 9, 2015)

Illuminated buttons on the back.


----------



## asmundma (Nov 12, 2015)

LOALTD said:


> NO BRAINER:
> NO GIMPED CARD SLOTS! This is, by far, the biggest oversight with the Mk III. Do I want to use both card slots or do I want to shoot fast? Choose one. I don't even care if they dump CF, use a new format, or use SDXC for both, just make both of the card slots equally fast.
> 
> In order of preference*:
> ...



This camra is called Sony A7R2 more or less. You would not get it in the next iteration from Canon.


----------



## Sabaki (Nov 12, 2015)

Ever think we'll see a 2nd chip in the 5D IV to handle face, colour and shape recognition like the 1DX does?

This body needs a few industry leading features, I don't think the market would be satisfied with another incredibly efficient update that doesn't bring a few "wow!" features to the table. Warranted or not


----------



## Deva (Nov 12, 2015)

I just have two things on my wishlist:

- Wider coverage of the autofocus points. Don't get me wrong, I think the current autofocus system is generally great, it just covers too small an area in the centre of the frame.

- Even better lowlight performance - again, compared to my original 5D, it is a big improvement, but more improvement in this area would be much appreciated - and for which I'd be happy to trade more pixels.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## JMZawodny (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm still using the 5D Mark II, so with that in mind, I would like to see:

The return of illuminated AF points, and
On sensor digitization for improved DR and High ISO performance.

The other thing I would like to see is one of these in a box on my doorstep with my name on it.


----------



## The Bad Duck (Nov 12, 2015)

A clean Iso 12.5 and 50, as built in ND filter. And you know, more of everything that the 5dmklll has, keep the evolution going.


----------



## rfdesigner (Nov 12, 2015)

The Bad Duck said:


> A clean Iso 12.5 and 50, as built in ND filter. And you know, more of everything that the 5dmklll has, keep the evolution going.



How about an assymetric shutter.

i.e. 1/100th second at the top of frame and 1/25th second at the bottom.

Achieved with a fast first curtain and a slow second curtain... so built in graduated ND filter too.


----------



## applecider (Nov 12, 2015)

In next 5D series want:

Wifi, GPS, Radio flash control, and please build in an intervalometer.

Native shutter speeds up to 2 minutes.

It's time to kill the dongles, or at least add them all to a single battery grip. If canon needs the income from the ad ons get it from the grip.

Software to allow tethered shooting via wifi to computer and cell phones.

Lit focus points, F8 support out of the gate and more cross type.

Better high iso performance and a higher pixel count unless it harms the higher iso performance. Let's say 28-30Mp.

Oh yeah also try to keep the Diffraction Limited Aperture over ten (don't know if that is possible with higher pixel count).


----------



## Perio (Nov 12, 2015)

Lower and higher ISO values, color accuracy like in 5ds, more AF points, lower introductory price. 

Many people mention how great face tracking in Sony cameras is, although I can't comment on that since I haven't used Sony cameras. I feel this would be a good feature on Canon cameras too, if it's technically possible.


----------



## kaihp (Nov 12, 2015)

Besides all the "gimme-gimme" features that other have been talking about, I'd like to see a small feature added (heck, it could be retrofitted to the 5D3 easily):

+ Ability to choose which "info-levels" you toggle between during image playback. I basically only want to see the 2nd and 3rd screens (ie: large preview with data overlay and small preview with simple histogram). Should be simple to select this in software

+ Personally, I don't feel the need for a bump in MP, but it's obvious that we will see one.
+ Cleaner shadows like on the 5Ds(R)s
+ Illuminated (red) focus points. Illuminated buttons on the back would be useful too.
+ EC in M
+ Slight FPS bump (8 would be awesome)
+ AF improvements (I have a well document history of not being able to get the focus speed I want on the 5D3. Yes, blame me)
+ USB-3.1 Type C connector
+ AFMA controlable through the SDK
+ Built-in intervalometer would be nice
+ Wider AF spread would be nice
+ I cannot possibly imagine that more DR would hurt anyone. But it's very low on my wish list
+ Better autofocus in low-light Live-view mode (it wouldn't focus on the red supermoon :'()

Video features? Don't ask me, because I don't use the 5D3 to shoot video. Ask Vince LaForet or someone else who does video with a DSLR.


----------



## MickDK (Nov 12, 2015)

For me to get back to using Canon again:

- EVF.
- Wi-Fi.
- 30-40 mpix.
- DR around 14 stops.
- No banding/less noise.
- Dual card slots of the *same* type.
- Sensor IS

Though given Canons track record that is not going to happen anytime soon


----------

